# How do you handle stress?



## Surlysomething

I feel very stressed out right now. Work is crazy-busy, i'm struggling with some serious health issues and financially i'm struggling to get out from under.

Today I thought I was going to lose it, but I decided to do some things to make me feel better.

#1 - I had a long, soothing hot shower.
#2 - I took the time to rub Burt's Bees Coconut foot cream into my feet. 
It smells amazing.
#3 - doing laundry (for some reason getting organized that way makes me 
feel more peaceful)
#4 - Picked up the Sunday paper to do the crossword puzzles
#5 - planning a comfort food dinner


Share your tricks to get through a trying time.


----------



## AnnMarie

I think those are all good things, and I think so many of us are struggling with similar issues. Good idea for a thread. 

I like to reduce the things that stress me out. For instance, if I'm really hurting for cash, I stop spending on anything I don't have to buy. It sucks to not buy things, but the comfort of being LESS stressed about spending helps me a lot, I don't feel so out of control. 

Like you, I do things to feel a bit more organized... laundry, maybe doing all the dishes, cleaning the bathroom, or going through a drawer full of junk. Little things that help me reclaim some semblance of sanity when so much of the rest is out of my control. 

I LOVE cooking to reduce stress. Sometimes you don't feel like doing anything, but there's something very basic and "accomplished" feeling about just making and enjoying a nice meal. 

I also try to think ahead about work lunches, because I find I stress in the morning when all the pieces are out of place (always). If I've taken 10 mins the night before to assemble a lunch that I can just grab and go, it can make a big difference in my morning, and the rest of my day. 

I try to leave work at work, even when that's really, really hard. I am so stressed that it follows me home, but my time alone and peaceful is valuable, so I try hard to enforce my boundaries between work life and home. 

I'd love to see other people's ideas.


----------



## Donna

Organizing is a great way to deal with stress for me. I find that clutter and disarray is actually a source of stress for me at work (at home is a different story which is why I will never post a picture of my home office.) It's a control thing I think, at least for me.

On a larger level, if things are really crap and I feel totally out of control of life itself, I go to the shooting range. There's a power involved being able to squeeze off rounds at a target. I'm a visual person, so I will often project the image of whatever it is that's stressing me out onto the target. It's symbolic, yes, but combined with the physicality of shooting (not as easy as most would think) is a good release for me.

Speaking of symbolism, something I read just earlier today, and will be doing tonight before I go to bed, is a visualization/letting go exercise. Writing down what's bothering you, burning the paper and visualizing the stress going away as the paper is reduced to ash. This might work for people who are comfortable with symbolism.


----------



## Ruffie

I also like to organize and get things done
I go to a healing circle to vent cry and get recharged spiritually
I also have my friends I can go to for drinks, lunch and to do the same thing
I paint, and carve do photography.
I write poetry and hash stuff out in a journal.
And sometimes sitting and watching a movie or TV where you can zone out and forget whats happening is good too.
Ruth


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I try to set aside a short time for meditation every day. If I can do it in the morning, it seems to reduce my stress level for the whole day. I also try to keep in mind that everything -- including me -- is impermanent. Whatever is bugging me is going to change, so if I attach a lot of importance to it now I'm just kidding myself. I've started doing yoga when I get home from work, too, and it seems to work the kinks out of my soul as well as my body. Hope this helps.


----------



## chicken legs

I like to clean and organize. When i am done with that i dance around in my undies and dance while showering.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Jon Blaze

1. Relax/Sleep
2. Exercise until the bubbles stop! Minus the last part. 
Running/walking with glam/tech metal, electronic, and hip hop in my ear works wonders. lol
3. Listen to my ipod (Sometimes with crappy air guitar and air drumming action )
4. Internet
5. Calls every once in awhile help.
6. Prayer/Meditation


----------



## Cors

I'm pretty terrible with stress. I'll leave the bad coping mechanisms out. 

1. Seek out my partner or a trusted friend, explain that I am stressed and need some assurance or a listening ear. If I don't do that, my irritability is likely to lead to arguments. 
2. Put my body through a particularly gruelling, but doable workout. Does not work since most of my current frustrations are about health. 
3. Distract myself online, but only after hiding my credit cards. If I do get tempted, I force myself to think it through for at least a day before making the purchase. 
4. Sexual pleasure, unless it will lead to more frustration. 
5. Medication if absolutely neccessary.


----------



## ahtnamas

1. Clean anything and everything. there are boxes of junk in the basement for this very reason. 
2. Bake anything and everything. Cookies, brownies, cheesecakes (when it's a really bad day).
3. Wii fit boxing. Somehow taking my aggression on an animated punching bag makes the world better. 
4. If it's a really bad day, I steal my sisters IPOD and both dogs get really long walks.
5. Lock myself in my room and dive headfirst into my movie collection and lose myself in fictional whatevers.


----------



## lypeaches

Judging from this list, it appears that we all should have spotlessly clean and organized homes 

#1. Swim laps, finished off by a soak in the hot tub. Working out with weights and treadmill is helpful, but NOTHING relieves stress for me like swimming. It takes a few minutes to get into it, but then I really settle in to the rythmic motion and breathing, just me and the blue water and stripe on the bottom of the pool. My mind totally lets go. For me, it's sort of a combination of meditation and exercise. 

#2. Cleaning and organizing. Especially throwing away crap I don't need or use. My life always feels lighter afterward. I'm embracing minimalism. 

#3. Cooking.


----------



## indy500tchr

I shop and eat my feelings....That's prolly why I am broke and fat.


----------



## QtPatooti

Stress eater here!

Medication

I need to learn meditation. My brain just spins around during stress. :doh:


----------



## JMNYC

1. Boil tasks down to what absolutely must be done.

2. Clean.

3. Talk to a pal. Expose the demons for the frauds they are.

4. "Just for today." I remember living above a family with two young screeching children, and saying to myself, "One day I won't live here." 

5. Get to work. Funny how that always leads to money. (In my case---I am self-employed.)

6. Fight back. Make two fists and mow down whatever's in your way.


----------



## Surlysomething

JMNYC said:


> 4. "Just for today." I remember living above a family with two young screeching children, and saying to myself, "One day I won't live here."



I LOVE this one!


----------



## JMNYC

Surlysomething said:


> I LOVE this one!



Yeah, and they smoked pretty much non-stop. The parents, that is.


----------



## 1300 Class

1. Some quiet, pacing time, such as listening to chill/lounge music (nothing to loud or fast) or reading a book at a leisurly pace on the patio.
2. Work for a while on my hobby (n scale railroading). 
3. Go for a meandering stroll through the park and by the river, which is great relief. 
4. Sometimes even a little nap or mid morning/afternoon lie down works a treat. 
5. Poetry or other writing. At least stress won't build up in the mind and overload.


----------



## olwen

1. Exercise is a good stress reliever. I workout as hard as I possibly can then head for the Sauna - oh how I LOVE the sauna. At the end of those 2 hours I'm soo tired. Too tired to think about stress and all I wanna do is sleep.

2. Ice Cream - ben and jerry's chocolate chip cookie dough works good too. :happy:


----------



## squidge dumpling

I eat more when I am stressed and i also like to relax out to music and try and keep myself busy to take my mind off things.


----------



## Sugar

Ceramics
Swimming
Taking the dog to the dog park
Visiting my Mom for lunch

I'm more of a get out person rather than staying at home and nesting. Fresh air makes me feel a bazillion times better.


----------



## ashmamma84

I get my ass moving! Nothing makes me feel better than taking a walk or yoga or bellydance.

Other things that have and do help:

journaling
crying - cause its good to just let it all out
screaming into my pillow
talking to one of my most trusted friends, well it's more like venting/bitching
getting a game plan in place to try to eliminate some of my major stressors (like if its spending, then I overhaul my budget)


and lastly, but def. not least

prayer, meditation... I just need to feed my soul. getting centered and trying to be present is sometimes all I can do; and sometimes its all I need.


----------



## circeenoir

Here's a quick stress reliever:
Take four slow deep breaths, on the fifth one, take in as much air as you can, hold for four seconds, then let it all out slowly while completely relaxing every muscle in your body.
I do this at work and find it an easy way to relax and release tension for a bit.


----------



## Surlysomething

Escaping work for 45mins to sit in my car looking out at the gorgeous Kits point ocean view.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

When I'm stressed at work, I play pranks on my coworkers or walk into someone's office and share some lighthearted anecdote that has relatively little to do with what or whom set me off. It helps keep me grounded and get my mind away from being reactionary. Since I have a really lousy temper, I figure the best way for me to deal with things beyond my immediate control or people is to consciously decide to use my frustrative energies to make people laugh... or else I can sit and obsess until I kill someone. Nine times out of ten, I opt to have a good time over stewing in my own juices. When I am angry from stress, I can turn into a person I hardly know, let alone like. See: "werewolf" or "Mr. Hyde." I generally don't burn bridges, I blow them up entirely. I have many regrets from things I've said and done in anger, so I try to stay as stress-free as possible. 

If I'm stressed at home, which is extraordinarily rare, my house goes from neat to OCD-clean. You could eat off the walls and toilets. It's probably a control thing. So I clean or listen to music when I'm frustrated at home. Cleaning turns into gardening in warmer weather. Something intensely cardio for hours until I don't even feel like a have a soul left usually hits the spot... and then I forget what bothered me in the first place.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm probably not the best at dealing with stress.. My first choice would be to crawl in bed with a book or movie and stay there for a period of time. But it's not possible since i'm a mom. I like to watch escapist movies or play video games when i'm stressed.


----------



## Orchid

lavender essential oil helps me

a warm bath with some Kneipp bath oil rose/lavender & a lighted candle 

attending to my herb garden 

cooking/baking

handquilting I do all by hand/embroidery

:wubu:


----------



## prettysteve

Whenever I get stressed out I just go to Burger King and order (3)Whoppers ,2 orders of french fries ,strawberry milk shake and just pig out!!!:eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa

being emotional beings.. and with the daily grind in this day and age.. its easy to lose it and get lost in it.. i do all the time.

the thing is.. by stressing.. getting upset.. etc etc.. it makes our body's and mind work much harder.. the emotion complicates things..

i always try to bring it back to basics.. stressing cant help.. it only makes things worse.. so i try to focus on solutions rather than the problems.. no matter how bad they seem.. l think about things in 5 years time and how significant that moment will be.. most of the time .. not very significant..

sure its easier said than done.. but being conscious of it .. allows me to do it when im getting close to the edge...

and it works.. for me..

it couldnt hurt!


----------



## succubus_dxb

ALCOHOL! 


juuuuuust kidding (sort of)

I've been finding myself stressing a lot recently over finding a house, then realised how lucky I am I had the chance to move to such a fun new city and see new things. It'll happen.

A lot of the time we stress about things that other people would be LUCKY to stress about. Stressing about family? be thankful you have a family to stress about. Worried about your job? be thankful you have a bloody job.


----------



## lily352

I'm still trying to find the best stress reliever myself. After I quit smoking, I think I've just stayed at one constant stress level (even though smoking did increase stress). Sometimes watching favorite old tv shows helps some though. Just taking the time to be still and not obsess over what's upsetting me while watching something mindless from the 80s can do wonders.


----------



## chrissie

I am a new member here but the encounter with stressful situations is something to which I am very familiar. Unlike many others who have expressed their individual ways to combat stress situations it has not been the same way for me. I could never find solace in anything and with circumstances always ready to make me stressed further the feeling is never too great.
Reading from others experiences I opted to gain some knowledge to combat the stress but do not know finally what is going to be my outcome.


----------



## tinkerbell

watching cheesy movies/tv shows that make me laugh
spending time with my dogs
spending time with my husband (unless of course he's the cause for my stress  but that isn't often)
Working out!! 
reading
baking, though sometimes that makes me more stressed out

I used to play violin, and that had to be THE best stress reliever EVER.


----------



## Jigen

It depends on the type of stress. When I am about to give an exam, the only thing to do is to think about something I like. Otherwise, I find that archery is the best medicine. Concentrating on it, I can forget what worries me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## Scorsese86

I get very easily stressed, and sometimes I get so stressed that I get sick and have to vomit. No that does not happen to often now, but when I get really stressed, that happens.
I try my best to calm down, sit down or something... taking a cigarette or a cup of coffee (that calms me down).
I use pills for anxiety by the way.


----------



## Shosh

I eat.

Yes I am a comfort eater. Guilty as charged.


----------



## TraciJo67

HottiMegan said:


> I'm probably not the best at dealing with stress.. My first choice would be to crawl in bed with a book or movie and stay there for a period of time. But it's not possible since i'm a mom. I like to watch escapist movies or play video games when i'm stressed.



That is my first choice too, Megan. Sometimes I will just tell my husband ... I'm going to bed early tonight (like, 6pm) and I'm going to close the door and watch TV or read. He knows that when I ask him to look after Jegan, I'm not _really_ asking. When it gets to that point, it's a sanity measure. I hope that you get your opportunity sometimes too. On the rare occassion I actually get to snuggle -- by myself -- under my thick comforter with a great book and a yummy snack, it feels like a luxurious spa vacation.


----------



## Crosby

Actually stress is something that most of us have experienced. For a child it can be due to studied and for an adult it can be because of money and the problems with the work place. It is very important to know how to face a stressful situation because, sometimes stress can be very nasty and even you may feel like killing yourself. 

When I feel the stress what I normally do is I begin to think why I am stressful, what is driving me crazy and what is giving me so much stress. Then I try to figure out what should be done to get away from that situation. I normally listen to music, go out with my best friends when I am stressful. It has helped me to get away from the stress.


----------



## Rowan

God I wish I were better at handling stress.....

when im overwhelmed...tend to be a self harmer


----------



## Surlysomething

Rowan said:


> God I wish I were better at handling stress.....
> 
> when im overwhelmed...tend to be a self harmer


 

I don't mean to be glib, because I too don't handle stress very well. But i'm learning some coping skills. Meditating has helped A LOT. Being quiet and thinking positive thoughts. Kind of a "fake it til you make it". 

I really suggest that you find some counseling to help you through all this. It might not have worked in the past (if you're tried) but all it takes is the right counsellor to make all the difference.


----------



## Resson

When i feel stress,i go out from the house and do some walk.Walk is good for health and it makes me fresh and stress free.I forget everything after doing walk and feel so freshness after it.


----------



## Surlysomething

After being in the middle of a fall-out with my Dad (that's been a long time coming) i'm not sure if how i'm physically feeling has anything to do with the stress of it all. My heartbeat is different. Like i'm having an anxiety panic attack all the time. Skipped beats. Hard pounding beats. I'm also wondering if the pain in my left arm is phantom pain or if it's real. Somewhat dizzy. Headaches. Tiredness.

I saw my Dr. last week and mentioned the heartbeat thing and she offered a machine that will monitor my heart for a day, but I chalked the feeling up to stress and passed on it. Now after having a weekend of not feeling 'right' i'm going back to see her this afternoon. I hate feeling like I might be a hypochondriac, but with all the other stupid issues I have I think I have a good idea when something's not right. 

Stress, it's what's for breakfast. And lunch. And dinner.


----------



## Tina

Tina, this is nothing to mess around with. You could have something very serious. It is scary, though, isn't it? I have ventricular tachychardia. This was preceded for years by random arrythmias and an inability to have caffeine. Is it worse when you ingest caffeine? There are tests that can see what's going on, but it sounds like you need to get yourself to a doctor. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tina said:


> Tina, this is nothing to mess around with. You could have something very serious. It is scary, though, isn't it? I have ventricular tachychardia. This was preceded for years by random arrythmias and an inability to have caffeine. Is it worse when you ingest caffeine? There are tests that can see what's going on, but it sounds like you need to get yourself to a doctor. Wishing you the best.


 
Thanks, Tina.

My appointment's in an hour and my Dr. knows I only go in when things are worrying me. I think I worry myself the most but I would rather be safe than sorry. :|

I'll come back and report on what happened.


----------



## wtchmel

If it's during work or the daytime, usually Rescue Remedy(Back flower essence)or double/triple dose of chammomile tea. If it's after work, at night, Wine, All the time, Wine! ( and if it's knarly horrible anxiety stress during the day, if i'm at home, i'll do wine, regardless of the time, It's five o clock somewhere)


----------



## Kamily

I usually just cry until the anxiety meds kick in.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, Tina.
> 
> My appointment's in an hour and my Dr. knows I only go in when things are worrying me. I think I worry myself the most but I would rather be safe than sorry. :|
> 
> I'll come back and report on what happened.



Hey, whatever happened? Are you okay?


----------



## Surlysomething

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey, whatever happened? Are you okay?


 
Oh hai! 

I had the Holter Monitor on for the whole day and had it removed yesterday morning. What a pain in the ass! I think recording what I was doing all day was more painful though. And those little sensors with the glue? Not so good with my skin and the humid weather. Haha. I'm still amazed I didn't rip the whole thing off in my sleep. 

I'm not sure when the results come in. I've actually felt better the last couple of days (but occasionally get the heart pounding thing). I really think it's stress, but with everything else I have going on  it's better to be safe I guess.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I've been threatened with one of those because when I'm stressed and over caffeinated (which happens when I'm in school, oddly enough ) I throw PVCs and PACs. It's not a big deal normally but I have a strong family history of heart disease so, like in your case, everybody gets excited.

Once I even got them because of an inhaler I was using. My provider had put me on Serevent inhaler for my Sarcoid, and I didn't really figure out that the two were related in terms of timing (this was early in my education to become a nurse a long time ago). Then I saw a commercial for it, where it said, "may cause heart palpitations"... OOPS! So I went off of it and they want back to the usual occasional flip flops my heart does. 

I'm glad you had it looked at. BTW, are you anemic by any chance? That can make it worse, as can being hyperthyroid but I'm sure your doctor is looking at all that.

My stress and anxiety are out of control right now but I'm trying to hang in there until next week. But at least I got a good grade on a statistics assignment so that calmed me down a little bit.

I hope you're feeling better and... ow... sorry about that glue!!!


----------



## EMH1701

Um...I'm not very good at handling stress.

I have found that doing something creative helps, though.


----------



## Jess87

Music always helps me. I find the more embarrassing it would be to admit liking a certain artist, the more stress relief that particular musician offers. David Hasselhoff and Tom Jones are totally at the top of my list. They're just so over the top cheesy that I can't but feel more at ease.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jess87 said:


> David Hasselhoff and Tom Jones


 
I think they would stress me out MORE.


----------



## Gingembre

I'm not that good at handling stress, in the sense that, I tend to eat away my stress. Which does stop me thinking about whatever is stressing me out and stops me lashing out at other people, but makes me feel physically ill for a day or so and then I get into the whole binge-guilt-binge-guilt cycle, which isn't helpful either.

During times when I manage to manage without comfort eating, I find the following helpful:
- *crying*. I cry quite a bit when I'm stressed, I can't help it. I cry from frustration more than from being upset, I think. It's a release thing, a good release, and whilst it's something that I can't really help/bring on, I find that holing in tears when I want to let go makes things worse.
- *swimming*. Getting lost in the rhythm and monotony of it whilst wearing myself out.
- *having a glass of wine*. Not the healthiest mechanism, but i don't mean I drown my sorrows in a bottle. There's just something therapeutic in the ritual of opening the bottle, sitting down and letting go with the first sip (/gulp ). Fortunately I don't binge drink like I binge eat, but i realise this solution may not work for everyone.
- *writing everything down*. This helps me the most I think. I write down everything I'm feeling, write letters to the people that are pissing me off etc. I just let it all out in a torrent, but I feel so so so much better when it's all out. I have a book of these barely legible outpourings - my vent book. I never read it back, i think it'd make me cringe, but I like how I can get everything out of my head and then shut it away. It's the only way I can properly clear my head...I think it works because it's all being written down, so if i do need to find order from the madness, or say what i want to say to soemone, it's all written down for reference. If that makes sense.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mcbray said:


> There are many ways to get rid out of stress and i think the best way is to take sleep and listen music and walk is a best among all solutions that i have observed.



i think the best way to handle stress is do something you enjoy.i rarely get stressful but im only human so i do sometimes.i just do the things i enjoy like listening to music or watching movies for example and i always feel better,just gotta clear your head you know.


----------



## Hieronymous

Meditation and yoga provide great help to handle stress. Good books, socializing with friends helpful for reducing stress.


----------



## cobalt_butterfly

i get ill. It makes my already funky body clock go off the rails. after seeing 4am way to many times i had to teach myself the stuff i did as a kid.

Sing, shout; at a wall or an empty room if possible

Write, poetry; usually after my voice has gone. I used to write poetry as a kid and recently redicovered the joy and release of it

Write, practical; scrawl down on a peice of paper each your problems, then brainstorm solutions (you can put even the crazyiest stuff down), normaly when i've finished i can pick one thing to change and then i've got to do it. I used to priotise things by how nasty the worry was. Now i know i can only change one thig a day so i do it by easiest to fix.

Run, walk; anything that changes the secenery

Cry/eat; turns out you can only do one at a time. If i'm angry i can'tcry so iendup eatting until calm and then crying.

Punch things. THINGS. like ceilings, or the wall (not plaster board or doors), i really should replace my punch bag; fixing dents in teh ceiling is stressfull.

kinda wish my kid responces were all still intact but normaly i need to fix whats strssing me not just hide


----------



## CastingPearls

Crying
Listening to music
Talking with friends
Encouraging others who are down or stressed
Writing --letters, notes, journaling, poetry, fairy tales, blogging, etc.
Going out for some sunshine and air
I used to shop. Can't afford that now so I 'window-shop' online--stores often stress me out so that's out.
A glass of wine (or two)
My cat seems to instinctively know when I need her, appears and purrs by my side. 
Counting my blessings. 
When all else fails, Xanax.

EDT: After reading some of the other responses, I too get ill when I get stressed but I'm dealing with that in therapy. I'm very optimistic.


----------



## Surlysomething

Getting closer to one of my sisters has really helped.

Laughing with my best old chum really makes me feel better as well.


----------



## CleverBomb

Well, this way doesn't work anymore. 

-Rusty


----------



## Lamia

I play Scrabble 
I watch Buffy
I cuddle my cat
I lay on my boyfriend's chest and cry and cuddle
I do a jigsaw puzzle.
Right now I am making wands....having a hobby is the best.


----------



## knottyknicky

I dont particularly like cleaning, but having a clean and organized home or office (or car, or whatever) makes me feel so much better. Then I can concentrate on whatever I need to do to relax, like take a bath, bake, work on my photography, craft, whatever. Someone said they lay on their boyfriends chest...and all I can say is ditto. Something about just having skin-to-skin contact with my husband is so amazingly soothing. When I was a nanny, and my babies would freak out, I'd just hold them against my chest and we'd both calm down. Human touch is a powerful thing.


----------



## Lamia

Everytime I see this thread title. I want to say "Well first I grab the stress with a pair of tongs and gently lay it on a soft cloth then beat it with a hammer"

So I guess you can say I handle stress by having a laugh.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

*Meditation is always a good thing for when you're trying to alleviate a lot of the stress that you're whether it be *


----------



## Webmaster

For me there are two kinds of stress.

One kind sort of gets me into a zone where I actually get a lot accomplished. I can then power through things until everything is taken care of and the stress dissipates.

The other kind, the one I hate, is when I get all frazzled over things and start milling without getting anything done. 

I really haven't found a good way to get stress under control. Over time, though, I have gotten better at a) anticipating and staying away from stressful situations, and b), once into stress, step away from it and try to compose myself before things get totally out of hand.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Webmaster said:


> For me there are two kinds of stress.
> 
> One kind sort of gets me into a zone where I actually get a lot accomplished. I can then power through things until everything is taken care of and the stress dissipates.
> 
> The other kind, the one I hate, is when I get all frazzled over things and start milling without getting anything done.
> 
> I really haven't found a good way to get stress under control. Over time, though, I have gotten better at a) anticipating and staying away from stressful situations, and b), once into stress, step away from it and try to compose myself before things get totally out of hand.



I'm like this, too. Under the right conditions, stress can really spur me on and I can kick butt, especially at work. But more chronic stress or the kind where it's not one big stressful thing, but a lot of really small stressors all adding up (death by a thousand cuts) is what really hurts me. I am trying to get better at identifying when these things start, so maybe I can address them before they get too serious. I know I'm stressed out when it starts bleeding into other things (getting angry in traffic, overreacting to small things). I'm definitely trying to work on that.


----------



## tandy

A simple tip to handle stress is talk to someone. This helps in reducing the stress.


----------



## ericlee

I spend time with my pets and loved ones or go our for a walk. Always helps me relax


----------



## LinathSuru

I find stress to be conducive to my efforts to a point. When that point has been reached I know it by the chest pains I start having. If I can before I reach the point of chest pains, I take a long, hot bubble bath, eat strawberries or have a strawberry shake, or just eat a lot of my favorite foods.. I'm a comfort eater so it works out well. Strawberries in particular seem to be soothing to me.

If I don't have an opportunity to do any of that and I find myself having chest pains I tend to take long, slow breaths. These seem to alleviate the pain spikes to a degree. I also try to think of logical solutions to whatever is stressing me at the time and have a drink of water.


----------

